# Subs needed in Northwest Indiana



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I will need about 4 trucks with plows and 2 with spreaders. Mostly commercial and industrial work. Call 219-808-9328 or Email me at [email protected]


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

Chris -

Can you look on our site and find some people?? I'm getting ready to redesign the site and make it much better looking too...just so you know. I have some neat things lined up possibly for advertising our site this year too. Can't wait to chat with you again!

You must have some good stuff lined up all ready. congrats!

Steve
www.IndySnowPlowers.com


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm getting there. I am almost certain to have all the Casey's gas stations in Lake County and also another substancial strip mall. Gotta take it one day at a time for now.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I am bringing this post back to the top. Still looking for subs.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I am bringing this post back to the top. Still looking for subs.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Once again, bringing this back to the top.


----------



## EXPGMEDIC (Oct 25, 2003)

*nw indiana*

Chris,
I am availible. I think we talked last season also. I have a few small buisnesses and about 10 driveways. I am usually done in about 2 hrs. If you need help contact me. Also am listed with Indysnowplowers

Mavericks All Seasons
2003 sd 8' western
1992 wrangler 6 1/2 western


----------



## snowplow Todd (Nov 24, 2004)

Just let me know, I live in Crown Point and looking for sub work. I have a dodge 250 4x4 cummins that just loves snow! I have been plowing for over 21 years and don't plan on stopping !!!!
I have a 3 year old western 8 ft. blade.

thanks for the time ,
Todd DeRuntz
e-mail or call the house 219-226-1967 :bluebounc


----------



## snowplow Todd (Nov 24, 2004)

*Help Found !*

Just letting you know that I'm ready for the Lake county and anything else close. I had to leave my customers in Illinois over the summer when we moved. Not ready to jump back in as owner this year, would much rather sub out to someone. I live in the Crown Point area.

Feel free to call if you need help, I have been plowing for over 20+ years.

Thanks for the time !!

Todd DeRuntz
219-226-1967 :waving:


----------

